# Copie fichiers iPad vers USB ?



## bertol65 (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 
Comment  copier directement des fichiers d'un iPad sur une clé USB ou une SD card sans passer par un ordi ou iTunes ? J'ai iFile, un iPad jailbreaké mais je n'arrive pas à le faire.
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux tester, n'ayant pas d'iPad, mais peut-être est-ce ce que tu cherches :

http://jailbreakipad2.fr/2011/09/24/sdcard-usb-ipad/


----------



## bertol65 (27 Février 2013)

Ma question était du IPad vers une clé USB ou SD card, pas le contraire. Je ne vois pas l'option copier sur Ifile!


----------



## Lauange (27 Février 2013)

Tu laisse ton doigt qques secondes sur le fichier à copier puis sélectionner. Ensuite une barre d'option va apparaître.


----------



## bertol65 (27 Février 2013)

Marche pas !
J'ai ouvert iFile laissé, mon doigt sur le fichier sélectionné, copié et collé dans un la vierge ou dans n document vierge sur Pages et voilà ce que ça donne :
 Books
Modifier
Media
/var/mobile/Media/Books/1C292CDC56EE48CE.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/041551DC4C2740FD.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/C1832C6308274235.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/9285B4D32D9F44BA.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/200745D794AE4CE5.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/C105DA86E159492E.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/Argile.pdf
/var/mobile/Media/Books/Trash
/var/mobile/Media/Books/Sync
/var/mobile/Media/Books/Purchases
/var/mobile/Media/Books/E2ABD5AB6A124D74.epub
/var/mobile/Media/Books/53745EDDE9D6411D.epub
/var/mobile/Media/Books/4E86F15219B94BAE.epub
Tirez vers le bas pour rafraîchir...
Fichiers 87, 26,3 GB disponible
/var/mobile/Media/Books
Il y a 2 mois

Envoyé de mon iPad


----------



## MiWii (27 Février 2013)

Pour copier/couper/coller un fichier sur iFile, il faut cliquer sur "modifier" en haut à droite, des petits ronds apparaissent à gauche de tous les fichiers/dossier.

Il faut appuyer sur le fichier qui nous interesse et une fois qu'il est selectionné, il faut cliquer en bas à droite, sur l'icone qui ressemble à un porte document et de là, on choisit ce qu'on veut faire avec le fichier qu'on a selectionné.


----------



## bertol65 (27 Février 2013)

Marche pas non plus.
Voilà ce que ça donne : file://localhost/var/mobile/Media/Books/Argile.pdf
Je ne veux pas copier le nom je veux copier le fichier !


----------



## MiWii (27 Février 2013)

Bah j'en sais rien ecoute ! j'utilise pas iFle pour gerer mes fichiers ! 


J'ai un cloudftp qui me permet de connecter dessus un DD/Clé usb/carte SD et grâce à Filebrowser par exemple, je peux transferer les fichiers du support à l'ipad/iphone/pc ou inversement, et lire directement en streaming les films/audio/fichiers type pdf...


----------



## bertol65 (28 Février 2013)

Y a rien de plus simple ? Je veux juste copier un fichier de mon iPad vers une clé USB et faut tout ça !


----------



## MiWii (28 Février 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> Y a rien de plus simple ? Je veux juste copier un fichier de mon iPad vers une clé USB et faut tout ça !



J'en sais rien, je te parle de ma solution à moi qui me permet de ne pas m'amuser à brancher une clé sur un poste, coller le fichier, debrancher la clé, la rebrancher sur un autre poste et recoller le fichier ! 
Pour moi, c'est le plus simple ! 


Maintenant si tu veux une tablette avec port usb, change de tablette ! 
Comme je te l'ai déjà dit, je pense que l'iPad n'est pas pour toi du tout ! Va voir chez samsung, nexus etc...


----------



## bertol65 (28 Février 2013)

C'est sûr c'est simple et en plus pas cher ! 100$ en plus des 864&#8364; du iPad et des 24&#8364; de kit de connexion caméra. Je ne vais racheter une tablette, je vais me prendre un vrai ordinateur.


----------



## MiWii (28 Février 2013)

J'ai pas payé mon cloud 100$ deja ! Ni ma tablette 824&#8364; ni le kit de connexion puisque je n'en est pas besoin ! 

Et mon cloud ne me sert pas que pour la tablette ou le smartphone mais aussi pour les pc pro et perso, donc quand on voit la simplicité de fonctionnement pour moi oui c'est la meilleure solution mais ça n'engage que moi ! 


Achete toi un pc ou fait ce que tu veux mais je ne prendrais plus le temps d'essayer de repondre à tes questions, t'es jamais content, assez agressif, et en plus on a jamais un merci ! 
Bref, sympa quoi...


----------

